# Elle a lavé ses cheveux / Elle lui a lavé les cheveux / Elle s'est lavé les cheveux



## phosphore

*Elle a lavé ses cheveux.*

Bonsoir à tous,

Pourriez-vous me dire si cette phrase est correcte?

Si oui, que signifie-t-elle? _Elle lui a lavé les cheveux_ ou _Elle s'est lavé les cheveux_?

Si non, pourquoi?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Sans plus de contexte, les deux interprétations sont possibles. Cependant, la plupart du temps cela signifie qu'elle s'est lavé les cheveux, qu'elle a lavé ses propres cheveux.


----------



## phosphore

D'accord. Et si c'étaient ses propres cheveux qu'elle a lavés, comment diriez-vous? _Elle a lavé ses cheveux_ ou _Elle s'est lavé les cheveux_? Je veux dire, même si les deux variantes sont correctes, y a-t-il une différence d'usage entre elles?

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Lacuzon

Si c'étaient ses propres cheveux qu'elle avait lavés, personnellement, je ne ferais aucune distinction d'usage entre ces deux formulations, j'utiliserais indifféremment l'une ou l'autre.


----------



## geostan

Je ne dirais que _Elle s'est lav_é_ les cheveux. _


----------



## poorBear

geostan said:


> Je ne dirais que _Elle s'est lav_é_ les cheveux. _


 

 C'est la phrase la plus courante et la plus correcte


----------



## janpol

*Elle s'est lavé*_* les cheveux.* _
_ou encore "elle s'est fait un shampooing" (formulation préférée quand on précise "colorant", par exemple)_
_"shampooing" est prononcé "champoin"_


----------



## Chimel

geostan said:


> Je ne dirais que _Elle s'est lav_é_ les cheveux. _


Comme: Elle *s*'est cassé *la* jambe, il *s*'est coupé *le* doigt, je *me* suis lavé *les* dents...

Lorsque le sujet applique une action à une partie de son propre corps, l'usage est de mettre le verbe à la forme pronominale réfléchie et le complément sans l'adjectif possessif.

Sauf cas particuliers ou intention spéciale, "Elle a cassé sa jambe" est une formulation peu naturelle (que disent parfois les enfants en bas âge).


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Il semble que la forme pronominale agrée au plus grand nombre. Toutefois, je maintiens que la forme non pronominale *du verbe laver* m'est d'un emploi aussi courant que l'autre. Régionalisme ?


----------



## janpol

En résumé, on ne peut pas vraiment dire que la phrase "Elle a lavé ses cheveux" soit ambiguê puisqu'on a fort peu de chances de l'entendre.
On lui préfèrera (sauf dans certaines régions, apparemment) les phrases *Elle s'est lavé les cheveux, Elle lui a lavé les cheveux.*


----------



## Aoyama

> Elle *s*'est cassé *la* jambe, il *s*'est coupé *le* doigt, je *me* suis lavé *les* dents...
> 
> Lorsque le sujet applique une action à une partie de son propre corps, l'usage est de mettre le verbe à la forme pronominale réfléchie et le complément sans l'adjectif possessif.
> 
> Sauf cas particuliers ou intention spéciale, "Elle a cassé sa jambe" est une formulation peu naturelle (que disent parfois les enfants en bas âge).


Tout à fait d'accord.
On enseigne bien (moi le premier) que les formes :
elle a brossé ses cheveux, j'ai lavé/brossé mes dents, il a lavé ses mains etc sont des tournures _fautives_ , calquées sur d'autres langues qui n'ont pas de construction pronominale.


> je maintiens que la forme non pronominale *du verbe laver* m'est d'un emploi aussi courant que l'autre. Régionalisme ?


Non, usage fautif, il y en a ...
Pour 





> "Elle a cassé sa jambe"


 ou d'autres phrases du type :
 il a coupé son doigt, il a tordu son cou, il a mordu sa lèvre etc, où la forme pronominale est également attendue, l'usage tolère ce que Chimel appelle 





> une formulation peu naturelle


 qui est plus fréquente que l'exemple du fil (et ceux qui lui ressemblent).


----------



## Aoyama

> *Elle lui a lavé les cheveux.*


Oui, mais quid de *Elle lui a lavé ses cheveux* ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Cette dernière me paraît redondante, _les _au lieu de _ses _suffisant.


----------



## Aoyama

Bien sûr, mais usage possible je dirais .


----------



## amelie25

Bonjour, je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris mais moi, si je dis _"elle lui a lavé ses/les cheveux"_, je comprends qu'elle a lavé les cheveux d'une autre personne, non les siens. 
D'autre part, je me pose alors une question si je dis _"elle lui a lavé ses/les cheveux_" pour dire "_elle s'est lavé les cheveux_", que dites-vous pour _"elle a lavé les cheveux de la cliente"_?


----------



## janpol

bizarrement, cette construction peut se rencontrer dans une langue orale relâchée (comme indiqué plus haut) et... dans une langue écrite à prétentions littéraires : Elle a longuement lavé sa chevelure de jais. (bonjour le cliché !)


----------



## phosphore

Bref, "elle a lavé ses cheveux" n'est pas strictement incorrect, mais simplement on ne dit pas comme ça?

[…]

Merci.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

La forme pronominale est plus naturelle (sauf dans mon cas pour le verbe laver).

[…]


----------



## CapnPrep

Lacuzon said:


> La forme pronominale est plus naturelle (sauf dans mon cas pour le verbe laver).


Grevisse donne cet exemple de Malraux : _Il lava son bras et le banda avec un mouchoir_. Pour lui, les constructions sans pronom sont « moins distinguées » mais « ne peuvent être rejetées cependant » (jugement moins sévère, donc, que l'« usage fautif » d'Aoyama #11).



Aoyama said:


> Oui, mais quid de *Elle lui a lavé ses cheveux* ?


Pour Grevisse, ce type d'exemple paraît « plus négligé encore ».


----------



## Aoyama

> _Il lava son bras et le banda avec un mouchoir_


C'est un exemple intéressant. Ici, on comprend que le personnage de Malraux est _blessé_, il ne se lave donc pas le bras (ce qui signifierait qu'il fait sa toilette) mais il lave un/son bras blessé, ce qui n'est pas la même action et la même finalité.
Je pense qu'il y a ici une nuance induite par cet emploi de "laver son bras".


----------



## Maître Capello

Si vous écrivez _Elle lui a lavé ses cheveux_, je comprendrai qu'elle lui a lavé sa perruque ou alors des cheveux coupés lui appartenant !


----------



## Aoyama

Oui ... mais on pourrait aussi avoir "elle (lui) a shampooiné / taillé sa barbe" ... et là, on aura bien de vrais poils ... (tout en admettant que "la barbe" serait plus normal).


----------

